# what kind of store we buy Sodium Metabisulfite



## Goldfinder (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi , 
What kind of store we can buy Sodium Metabisulfite in CA. Thanks for 
running an informative site.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2013)

Look for a wine making or home brewery supply shop.

Jim


----------



## Goldfinder (Feb 28, 2013)

The wine store that I tried, they sell potassium Meta Bisolfite. Are they
both do the same function. Also they sell that in small container.


----------



## butcher (Feb 28, 2013)

Sodium Metabisulfite
potassium metabisulfite will work also.
Pay close attention how you spell bisulfite, and also how they company selling it spells it.

("Potassium Meta Bisolfite" is misspelled).
(Sodium bisulfate or potassium bisulfate is a different chemical that will not work to precipitate gold).
Spelling of chemical names is very important in determining what the chemical is, many chemicals may also use several names or the name of chemicals have changed over time, even different country may have a little different spelling for the same chemical.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a link where to buy it. I have bought from this site before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-LBS-SODIUM-METABISULFITE-FOR-GOLD-SCRAP-REFINING-AND-RECOVERY-FOOD-GRADE-/221169580743?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337ebbfac7

Jack


----------



## Goldfinder (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

